# Training Videos



## RidetheSnowies (Dec 27, 2009)

Does know of any good snow season safety training videos? 
We are needing ice management, snow shoveling, loader, skid steer and snow plow truck safety training videos. We have looked into the SIMA videos, however, was wondering if anyone knew of any others.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

OSHA Requirement? I can not fathom the need for this but? No I have never seen one but could be funny to watch


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

The ASM (Advance Snow Manager) 

ASM | CORE PRINCIPLES
The Core Principles course is a pre-requisite for all other courses in the Advanced Snow Management program. It can be used to prepare individuals for other courses in the Advanced Snow Management program, or as a stand-alone training course for operations personnel.
•Standardized basic safety training specific to snow
•Simple instruction on key conditions/variables related to winter weather
•Review of various governmental bodies and any existing regulations
•Introduction to concepts of cycling equipment and manpower through sites consistently.
•Insight into interpreting a site engineering plan
•Standard review of the importance of onsite documentation of operations
The course is constructed using best practices in adult learning to help individuals learn at their own pace.
Run Time: Self-guided course
Continuing Education: This course is worth 4 continuing education credits.
Seminar Objectives 
•Identify the Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) needed to be worn by all snow operators.
•Inspect all snow vehicles, trailers and equipment for basic safety requirements.
•Identify the most common vehicle and equipment impact hazards.
•Identify the physical properties of snow that most affect snow & ice management strategies.
•Demonstrate how to measure surface temperature for an entire site.
•Recognize the three response strategies for clearing snow and the factors which influence these strategies.
•Define the term, cycle time as it relates to a snow route and to site management
•Explain how cycle time and cycle time expectation relates to resource capacity and storm response planning.
•Identify the basic documentation procedures used in snow and ice management.

This is just one of the four training modules available. I believe it's the most comprehensive training program out there for our industry.


----------



## Lee Vitalone (Sep 20, 2014)

Common sense is the rule of snow plowing. Don't rush, be careful of others property, and try to know where the area's to clean exist before snowfall. A good contract to protect you and the customer, and good lights for backing up.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would be very interested in seeing if anyone has good training videos for plowing too because i have a couple up and coming plowers that it would be nice if i could start teaching them.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

maxwellp;1832456 said:


> OSHA Requirement? I can not fathom the need for this but? No I have never seen one but could be funny to watch


OSHA....Really. how they gunna grade you? You think a white hat is gunna be out there during a storm watching you plow for hours


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

we have to take a class every year for snow removal with certificates and all. its all about insurance. I am not 100% who makes the videos but i will try and find out. I have bin plowing for 20 years and we just started with the class requirements. The videos are funny to say the least.


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

There is animated software that we use at the state for when new drivers come in, for them to practice on and learn, they can get use to how the truck, breaks, turns, and handles with a blade hanging off, ect its kinda like a pilot training **** pit, i do not know if there is something similar on a smaller scale the a company could use on a basic desktop, also this is for 10 wheelers not pickups, although not sure if you set it up so that your are in a pickup truck plowing i will try to find out the name


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

It'd be nice if someone professional made videos on efficient plowing in lots and driveways that showed the different styles and techniques. Every video on snow plowing I seen on YouTube gets ripped to shreds in the comment section


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

gc3;2053842 said:


> It'd be nice if someone professional made videos on efficient plowing in lots and driveways that showed the different styles and techniques. Every video on snow plowing I seen on YouTube gets ripped to shreds in the comment section


There is one guy from his own landscape company who has some ok how to plow videos and techniques but there just basics


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

superdutypsd;2053882 said:


> There is one guy from his own landscape company who has some ok how to plow videos and techniques but there just basics


Who's that?


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

There few lanscape contractors who do youtube blogs, i can across it afew years ago when board on youtube i see if i can find a link but like i said i think it was just basic plowing tips


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

The guys youtube name is toranto snow plowing, he has quite a few "tips" videos, and then i say ofcoarse everyone know boss plows quick tips they have


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

And then theres also this guy who does many blog/exsplaining videos on the landscape industry and his own trials and tribulations


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Those were some good videos. That dirt monkey guys got a ton of videos. He needs to do some more on snow plowing


----------



## superdutypsd (Oct 30, 2014)

gc3;2054055 said:


> Those were some good videos. That dirt monkey guys got a ton of videos. He needs to do some more on snow plowing


Yea dirt monkey, hes real easy to get caught up in his videos alot bc he talks about all as specs of the business and seems down to earth, the other i think did and ok job and his videos i could see helping newbie, i didnt look thru dirt monkeys videos to see what else he had for snowplow im sure both those guys are probably members here maybe theyll chime in


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Ls training puts out a pretty extensive list of training videos for all landscape and snow removal. It can get a little pricy but overall we have found it worth it.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Really*

OK I can see a flight sim working, BUT a program on how to plow, GET a LIFE. Just stay HOME if you can NOT drive. Next you will have robots doing your work, if there not as lazy as these people that we can not get to work!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

RidetheSnowies;1832280 said:


> Does know of any good snow season safety training videos?
> We are needing ice management, snow shoveling, loader, skid steer and snow plow truck safety training videos. We have looked into the SIMA videos, however, was wondering if anyone knew of any others.
> 
> Thanks in advance.







Is that the SIMA videos you're referring to? If not this lady has a few others regarding salt, pushers, sidewalks, and something else I think. I send my guys the sidewalk one every year. I don't think they watch it, but it's worth a shot.

Well I keep trying to edit the damn link, can't get it to show up on the phone. I'll try to hope on the computer


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JMHConstruction;2072614 said:


> http://youtu.be/pNCeJn34mq8
> 
> Is that the SIMA videos you're referring to? If not this lady has a few others regarding salt, pushers, sidewalks, and something else I think. I send my guys the sidewalk one every year. I don't think they watch it, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> Well I keep trying to edit the damn link, can't get it to show up on the phone. I'll try to hope on the computer







hope that helps


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2072650 said:


> hope that helps


Thumbs Up Thanks :salute:

I don't know what I was doing wrong on my phone.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Plow horse said:


> *Really*
> 
> OK I can see a flight sim working, BUT a program on how to plow, GET a LIFE. Just stay HOME if you can NOT drive. Next you will have robots doing your work, if there not as lazy as these people that we can not get to work!!!


People like you are the reason accidents are the 4th ranked cause of death.

Saftey is no joke and unless you are plowing with a power wheels you are weilding a rather large heavy piece of equipment during the worst possible weather.

So much about this post is wrong and that type of attitude gives the rest of us in the industry a bad name.

Perhaps you are one of the people that should also be staying home...

Another note has anyone seen the price of the SIMA courses


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

AccuCon said:


> People like you are the reason accidents are the 4th ranked cause of death.
> 
> Saftey is no joke and unless you are plowing with a power wheels you are weilding a rather large heavy piece of equipment during the worst possible weather.
> 
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I watched this guy, and said to myself.... I won't do this.

I was good from there ! Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The railway forman is looking looking for him....along with a few property owners.


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> I watched this guy, and said to myself.... I won't do this.
> 
> I was good from there ! Thumbs Up


Holy crap


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

That's amazingly stupid and impressive at the same time


----------

